
How Your Ambient Noise Solve Proximity Pairing - mdisc0rd
https://medium.com/@resonansesoftware/how-your-ambient-noise-solves-proximity-pairing-5d5fa15fd1c2
======
sanchezef
wonder technologie. Future is coming

